

Who Needs the Tech IPO? Open source and Facebook have changed the economics of Startups - smanek
http://www.slate.com/id/2196405/

======
charlesju
This article brought up an interesting point on the cost of hosting servers
through cloud computing. I don't think this writer was especially tech savvy,
but she/he has the right idea. For example, scaling one of the top Facebook
applications can cost upwards of $30,000 a month if you use single dedicated
servers, but that cost can jump all the way down to <$5,000 if you're using
multiple EC2 servers of various sizes to maximize the throughput on each
instance.

